# Parts Manual



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have an old 1021 walk behind Simplicity. Does anyone know where to get a parts manual?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

FLH dont suppose you had any luck with simplicity's web site? they have a contact link maybe they could direct you to something..

also you may want to take a peek or post around Kents site.. its all about old simplicities...

simple tractors site


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

Simple_John,
I found the manual I needed on one of the sites you mentioned.
Thanks!


----------

